# Horse costumes(for them!)



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.thehorsetailor.com/beta/index.html

Everyone dresses up their cats and and dogs, and guina pigs, rats, rabbits, ect ect, but I guess horses have been left out, well this website changes all that. though I don't think trick or treating horses would be a good idea, think of the straw filled scare crows!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The horse dressed in pink looked as if he were thinking about biting his rider


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

lol, yeah, I don't think they are enjoying themselves. Most animals don't like wearing clothes, only hairless ones or ones that have been trained to tolerate them lol. I've only dressed my pets up for short periods in order to take photos.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Horses I think are just a _little different _from other animals and their tolerance really depends on their training. I used to have horses and would dress them up at Halloween. I had a retired thoroughbred that I dressed up as a turkey one year, complete with a huge "tail" that sat on the back of the saddle. When everyone asked why I chose that, I just said "he was going to be himself". He wore it really without any reaction at all. i guess he was used to the assorted gear he had when he was on the Itrack. Another year, I dressed him up as my quad- complete with foam tires and handle bars. I guess you would have to have horses to really understand them.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok, I"m guilty of this one...

This is my oldest daughter and her horse, Stella. I wish I could find pictures from the year she went to a Mardi Gras themed show. My daughter was a jester, and Stella was a carousel horse, they were both decked out in Mardi Gras colors. It was really pretty, but I'll have to settle for the cow jumping over the moon costume:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that's a great picture, Nixie


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I like that Nixie, It doesn't look uncomfortible on her, its pretty and cute. It's horse costumes like this one that are stupid lol








I feel embarrassed for the poor horse. This is like those people who buy white poodles in order to dye them neon pink.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, that poor horse!!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nixie said:


> Oh, that poor horse!!!!!


my thoughts exactly. lol


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

And now for something completely different... lol


----------

